# Hustad and the 20 minute battle.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I hate to do it to you Hustad but this is too funny to keep from everyone.
Yes I am an *******.

Before I go into the dialog between myself and Chris I think its important to give a background.
We went out fishing on Saturday and it was really windy so we had to put Hustads house right next to BenneliBlasters huge house to keep it anchored. So we're fishing and all the sudden we hear shouting.

Hustad "Guys get over here and help me out"

So I get out of the house and open his window to see him "fighting" this "fish".

"What you got on man" I say

Hustad " I don't know but I've been fighting it for 15 minutes and I can't get it off the bottom"

"Should I get the gaff"

Hustad "Yea I'm not sure what I have"

So I run and get the gaff and my digital camera. I get in the house and take the picture above and give him a few words to try and get him excited.

"I bet its a huge walleye"

Hustad "I don't know but I can't move it"

He tries to budge it but all you hear is the drag coming out.

Hustad "I just don't know, somethings not right here. I'm not snagged on the ice" As he sticks his rod down the hole to see if its caught.

"Are you sure your not snagged" I inquire

Hustad "Theres only sand on this bottom and the bobber went under like a rocket. I felt the fish pull out line"

"I think your snagged" I reply

Hustad "Somethings just not right" He has now been battling the "fish" for 5 minutes since I've been there.

Finally he grabs the line and pulls untill it breaks. He then looks at me and says "I guess we will never know"

Looking back I think he was probably right. I guess we will never know how long Chris Hustad battled a snag on the bottom.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad has always been a stump Jonser! :lol: :lol:
Hustad "It cant be snagged on the ice, its just not possible!"
HAHAHA. Jed and I laughed for about 45 minutes on the drive back to fargo that night.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

:toofunny: :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

LMAO happens to the best of us. 

heheheheeee


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehehehe..... :huh:

By the way, what was the final total for Saturday?

Hustad alone = 14 crappies.....your house of 3 guys = 4 crappies

:lol: :rollin:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We got out fished, no doubt about that. But I caught more bottle bass than you did. I knew it was time to cash in my chips and just try to have fun when the day started the way it did. :eyeroll:

Tyler and Aaron did catch some perch too. Although they were not much larger than the bait we were using.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By the way, I finally got the fish off the bottom.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Do you fillet them or just clean 'em like a trout?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stevepike said:


> Do you fillet them or just clean 'em like a trout?


We fillet them. Scaling them is a pain.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Which is better, the light or dark meat?

And what type of whine do you usually serve with them?

Sorry for all the questions but I have never caught a fish like that. Is it a Rock Bass?

:lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

For that type of quarry (pun definitely intended), I've found a bench grinder or carborundum cut-off blades to be pretty effective cleaning tools. Funny thing, though, the meat is generally just as tough as the skin and bones? For their size, they sure weigh-up nicely.

The Chris-anater, taking some shots. 'Bout time, and it's good practice for life after 24 days (getting nervous yet?).


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I like it.....the "Chris-anater"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You guys kill me. :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Your lucky that rock bass didn't, it was pretty big


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Were you tuneing your Foiles call that day Chris? :beer: Whenever I ice fish I at least get some hits. 8)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, that's better than I did on Saturday at DL...not a frickin' bite! I wish I could have gotten snagged just to give me some excitement. I knew it was going to be a tough day on the ice when we walked into Ed's bait and asked how the bite was and our query was answered with one word...

"****ty"

Oh well, If you can't catch a fish...catch a buzz! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Story!!! I think Chris is going to make SUSHI out of the big one. If not we are going to ride it on the wedding nite!!

Mav....


----------

